# Biomycin vs LA200



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

We have always used LA200, and I just saw Biomycin in an article. I know that La200 stings pretty badly, and the Biomycin claims not to sting as badly. I also noticed it was a little cheaper than the LA200. We are into cows and goats and no one that we work with uses Biomycin. Our vets have always told us to use La200 and have never mentioned the Biomycin. Have they just not heard of it or is it not as effective? Does Biomycin treat everything that LA200 treats? 
:whatgoat:
Thank you


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

same amount of active ingredient - oxytetracyline - so yup its the same stuff. It does sting but some say not as badly


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

We only use the biomycin not LA200. Works just as well. Also works great if they have an eye injury(just squirt some in there). Cheaper than the cream and works great.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> same amount of active ingredient - oxytetracyline - so yup its the same stuff. It does sting but some say not as badly


 Yep... :thumb:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the info. I will definitely try it out. I can't believe I have never heard of it!!


----------

